# How to Start a Planted Tank?



## Veesmart (Nov 3, 2012)

I am thinking of purchasing a 10 gallon tank and would like to have a small amount of fish and nice landscape of real plants. However, I have no idea where to start. 

I remember my family having a 20gallon(ish) tank when I was a child but it was more of a "buy a couple fish and a couple tall plants, stick them in and wait for them to die and then replace them" type of thing. 

I am in awe of some of the beautiful plant landscapes I've seen in this forum. So, where do I start? Are there certain plants that are best to start with? Is it possible to do with relatively low maintenance? How do you get that amazing "grasslike" growth along the bottom or on rocks? Is there a different surface to use instead of traditional gravel?

Sorry....so many questions....Perhaps there is a good website or something that gives a beginners guide to this?

V


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Take a look at this article. Its a good place to start...

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247

Al.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just keep in mind that most of those Oooos and Ahhhs tanks are high maintenance.
For a 10G, my advice would be to get a 24" dual HO (Hight Output) T5 lamp. Use Seachem Excel as your fert and (Co2 substitute). Then go with easy plants like anubias petite nana, micro swords and ricca (this one is high maintenance). Some of the crypts will work. Vallisneria spiralis is OK too.
Just keep in mind that Excel is not shrimp friendly in such a small tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

The best thing you can do is be patient, and read LOTS, and when you think you've read too much, give it a week to digest, and read s'more. I'd take a while to read through some peoples tank journals, it will give you an idea of what you can do, with a 10 gallon tank try searching for nano tanks.

Most of the questions you've had, or likely will have, have already be asked by others, so make use of the search function, as there are lots of threads about. That said - don't hesitate to ask a question if you can't find an answer.

The only other point I'd make is that the smaller a tank is - the more challenging it can be to keep things stable, for your re-introduction you might consider a slightly larger tank, you can get great deals on a set-up via the market place.

Cheers,

Dave



Veesmart said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a 10 gallon tank and would like to have a small amount of fish and nice landscape of real plants. However, I have no idea where to start.
> 
> I remember my family having a 20gallon(ish) tank when I was a child but it was more of a "buy a couple fish and a couple tall plants, stick them in and wait for them to die and then replace them" type of thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

This is what I would suggest for something you want to do.

For *lights*, T5 lights are the way to go. In my experience stay away from Coralife. I have had nothing but problems with them, however it could be just me so don't take it as the end all to be all.

For *substrate* rather then gravel I would suggest looking into Eco-Complete. I find it works great in my tank. Its nice and dark and plants do great in it.

For *plants* I would suggest some java fern or some green crypt wendii. These are the plants I started out with and I still have them in my tank. For the grass effect, I have found that with out high output lights it tends to be hard to grow.

For *CO2*, you could do either DIY CO2 or Flourish Excel or if you have the money pressurized CO2.

If you are looking for a 10 gal tank I have one for sale. I could even hook ya up with some low light plants as well.


----------

